# Betta drowned and may he rest in peace



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

On sunday, I wake up. Beautiful day. I go over to my fish and go to feed them. I look in and where is flare? (my male betta) I look around and I don't see him. I look under the rocks and he's there. Lying dead under a rock. What happened was he went down there for cover and couldn't get up to the top for air. (cry) (sob) (breakdown with sniffles).


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Awwwww, I'm sorry  Was it the halfmoon, cause if it was, I'm SOOOOOO sorry


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes! it was a halfmoon. May he rest in peace...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Very painful death. I am SO sad about him dying!!!!


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

That's tough, man .


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Very sorry for your lose. It's hard to lose a betta.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ummmmmmmm...he didn't need to get to the top for air...Betta Splendens do not "need" to breath atmospheric air...they are just able to do so...


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

lohachata said:


> ummmmmmmm...he didn't need to get to the top for air...Betta Splendens do not "need" to breath atmospheric air...they are just able to do so...


That may be true. Although scientist have done experiements where they removed the labyrinth organ from a healthy betta. The betta didn't make it very long, so many people believe they need to breathe air. I am not sure if they do or don't, nor am I taking a stance, I just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## Blazer (Apr 15, 2011)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lohachata said:


> ummmmmmmm...he didn't need to get to the top for air...Betta Splendens do not "need" to breath atmospheric air...they are just able to do so...


Some bettas become too dependant on their labarinth organs and have to breath air. He wasn't crushed so I'm SURE he drowned.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

Wrong, betta do need to breath air ... 
Not becuz they can it that they need too...


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

II don't think he drown ... maybe die from something else ..


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

He was under a rock when I found him. Nothing was wrong with him except he had torn fins.


----------

